# Restposten 24



## staychill (2 September 2017)

guten Tag
Ich habe mich bei Restposten24 angemeldet soweit so gut. 
Ein paar Tage später kam eine Rechnung mit der Post. Bei der Registrierung war nicht die Rede von einem Betrag von 97€ zu bezahlen.
Heute morgen kam dann eine mahnung und wenn ich nicht bezahle werden Sie weitere kostenpflichtige Schritte einleiten.
Ich habe hier über dieses Thema gelesen.
Wie ist das kann ich es aussitzen oder bin ich wirklich verpflichtet dies zu bezahlen.
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## BenTigger (2 September 2017)

> Für eine *einmalige Registrierungsgebühr in Höhe 79,00 € zzgl. MwSt.* erhalte ich alle Leistungen uneingeschränkt.



Steht ausdrücklich über dem Button Anmelden.

Insofern stimmen deine Angaben nicht.

Andererseits, bist du Händler oder eine Privatperson?


----------



## staychill (2 September 2017)

Ich bin eine Privatperson


----------



## BenTigger (2 September 2017)

Und hast dann bestätigt, dass du ein Händler bist? B2B ist nicht für Privatpersonen.


----------



## staychill (2 September 2017)

Ja ich habs nicht gelesen. Wollte mich dafür wegen AdKlick anmelden. 
Kann ich das wiederrufen? Da ja ich kein Händler bin?


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2017)

Lies Dich hier in dieser Rubrik B2B durch. Da steht schon alles was Du wissen mußt. Das was über die Melango steht gilt analog auch für Dich.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forums/allgemeine-abzocke-im-b2b-handel.66/


----------



## staychill (2 September 2017)

Ok danke. 
Da ich keinen Gewerbeschein besitze ist der Vertrag nicht gültig denke ich


----------



## fer (25 August 2020)

hi. ich habe gerade das gleiche Problem. wie könntest du es lösen ?? wie ist am Ende gelaufen. vielen Dank


----------



## Hippo (25 August 2020)

Da wird Dir der Schnabel wohl sauber bleiben ...


----------

